# Nicknaming enneagram types



## gerardio (Dec 23, 2010)

if you could give any enneagram type(s) a nickname what would it be? get creative

this is my attempt at nicknaming all of them (im procrastinating. typical 9) 

1w9- the philosopher
1w2- the activist 
2w1- the carer 
2w3- the dinner host 
3w2- the socialite 
3w4- the actor 
4w3- the musician 
4w5- the poet 
5w4- the questioner 
5w6- the cynic 
6w5- the doubter 
6w7- the straight talker 
7w6- the comedian 
7w8- the adventurer 
8w7- the boxer 
8w9- the dictator 
9w8- the referee 
9w1- the diplomat


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

i would nickname the types thusly:

1w9 - the 1w9
1w6 - the 1w6
2w3 - the 2w3
2w4 - the 2w4
3w2 - the 3w2
3w8 - the 3w8
4w2 - the 4w2
4w9 - the 4w9
5w8 - the 5w8
5w9 - the 5w9
6w1 - the 6w1
6w7 - the 6w7
7w6 - the 7w6
7w9 - the 7w9
8w3 - the 8w3
8w5 - the 8w5
9w5 - the 9w5
9w7 - the 9w7
9w1 - the 9w1
9w4 - the 9w4


----------



## iMaven (Jan 14, 2011)

PERFECTER: 
1w9 the definer
1w2 the reformer

PEOPLE PERSON:
2w1 the Social Worker
2w3 The Socializer

SELF-TESTER:
3w2 the manager 
3w4 the Professional

DEEP SEA DIVER:
4w3 the Specialist 
4w5 the Artiste

PUZZLE-SOLVER:
5w4 the Iconoclast
5w6 the Thinker

STEWARD
6w5 the Server
6w7 Wit

IMPROVISER:
7w6 the Comedian
7w8 the Adventurer

MASTER:
8w7 the Power Broker
8w9 the Power House

STORYTELLER:
9w8 the Mountain
9w1 the Anticipator


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

1w9- The Atticus Finch
1w2- The Overbearing Teacher / The Peace Corp

2w1- The Servant (I'm sorry, I still find that title hilarious)
2w3- The Resume-Filling Volunteer

3w2- The Hercules
3w4- The Precedent

4w3- The Yeah Yeah Yeah / The Mother Monster... The Stage Freak?
4w5- The Nightmare Before Christmas

5w4- The Metaphor
5w6- Dawkin's Disciple :X

6w5- The Existentialist
6w7- The Henry Ford (Seriously, lmfao. I don't think someone could get more Six than him.)

7w6- The Little Monster
7w8- The Energizer Bunny

8w7- Theodore Roosevelt's "Big Stick"
8w9- The Executive

9w8- The Floater (NOTHING to do with literally floating, if your mind was going that way >_>)
9w1- The Therapist


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

aestrivex said:


> i would nickname the types thusly:
> 
> 1w9 - the 1w9
> 1w6 - the 1w6
> ...


Smart ass 

I got restless half way through, i'll finish this another time

1w9- 
1w2-
2w1- "the good Samaritan" / "the independent martyr" 
2w3- "the effusive facilitator" / "the moving spirit" 
3w2- "the personable star" / "the accessible product" / "the producer"
3w4- "the distant star" / "the steely realist" / "The niche market" 
4w3- "the virtuoso or virtuosa" / the destined patrician" / "the long lost princess/prince" / “the dream weaver” 
4w5- "the enigma" / the postmodern romantic" / "the belligerent non-conformist" 
5w4- 
5w6- 
6w5- 
6w7-
7w6- 
7w8- 
8w7- 
8w9- 
9w8- 
9w1-


----------

